# Roll Call....Flushing rib burn



## bbq bubba

Lets get this rolling, who's in ??


----------



## bbq bubba

Rich, Dan and Lee, i can get IBP full Spares for $1.39 a lb, need to know by Wednesday early if your interested!


----------



## richtee

Put me down for Hmm..how do they come? 3 per? Will we want a couple extra slabs for munching or not?


----------



## bbq bubba

Single pack cryo's, average 4.5 lbs a rack.

I'm doing 3, 5 bones for turn-in and a rack to eat!


----------



## capt dan

Thanks for the offer. I am gonna get mine from the  butcher already trimmed. I'll have him put them in the store  packaging so it will still be ligit.......won't it?
I am gonna do 3 racks of spares and 2 bb's
 I emailed the COC for any info on sites and water availability, still no response. I think I am gonna call them>


----------



## richtee

OK, I'll take 3 racks. Cheaper than I can get them. I assume they are of decent quality. Otherwise you'd not get them  ;{)


----------



## capt dan

he boils his anyways so it don't matter!


----------



## bbq bubba

I'll get you the special "enhanced competition ribs"......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Really, we use these for catering and should be using them for comps.

Bite me!


----------



## placebo

ROFL its true I've seen pics!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





J/k. Good luck guys and have fun!


----------



## white cloud

OK Steve put me down for 2, his and hers But I will have to remove a rib from hers LOL.


----------



## capt dan

Finally gotta call back today from flushing chamber of commerce. Says we will be on main street downtown, 10x10 sites, garnish as you want, or not. Judges are not KCBS, meat will be inspected there. These were answers to my questions left on her voice mail. She  left the answers on my voicemail.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't know about the water situation or bathrooms.Hopefully we don't hafta use the bathrooms of the stores that we are parked in front of.

Well, see ya's on sat. good luck to everyone.


----------



## white cloud

IT's on a main Street? Well thats crappy. I thought it was in a park. Anyway Dan do you have an addy so I can aquire a map. THANKS  LEE


----------



## bbq bubba

Got ribs ordered.
I got 2 cases coming so Rich and Lee are covered and should have some leftover if anybody wants extra!


----------



## flyin'illini

Bubba, Rich, Dan & all:  Wish I could stop up or participate.  Wife and I think it is JUST too far to be away (she is due Oct 13 and came early by one week on boy #2 so we hope it happens this week)    Enjoy yourselves.  I did come up with some IL-MI tics for this weekend and since that is 20 min from my house, I am going.  GO ILLINI.


----------



## richtee

If you wanna hook up with me, I'll be at 24 and 69  about 7:15-ish Lee. I want to get there by about 8- can't be more than 40 min from there. I'll send you a link for a route. I'm going 69  to 475 exit- I think you can hit Saginaw from there...up to 5th. Ave. <Flushing road> and west a few miles into town.
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=s...num=1&ct=image


----------



## white cloud

Well I brought the canopy up from the basement ( it's one heavy S.O.B. ) The only ? I have is, if this event is on Main St. how in the heck are we to anchor it down ? If it stays as windy as it is today I would even worry about the stakes pullin out. I guess I could bring a concrete drill bit and some anchors along. LOL. I did google a map this morning and may just drive directly there or get off 69/24 and just follow ya there. It dont matter. Last night I thought it was out in a park somewhere so when I found out it was on Main St. It was an easy search


----------



## teacup13

you are right about going up 69 dont get on the 475, just stay on 69 unil you hit the 75N go to exit 122, turn left off the exit and go until you hit flushing

i hate mapquest..lol


----------



## richtee

Hmmm good question on the anchoring. I WILL have my hammer drill on the van  ;{) Hmm I dunno... hopefully they have a solution eh?


----------



## white cloud

Yeah Teacup. My Dad was at St. Mary's Hospitol last summer and I got on that 475, hit detours and ended up right back where I started lol


----------



## bbq bubba

Since you know where its at, maybe you could haul your azz out there???


----------



## trent741

Hey guys, don't know if you tried or thought of this but I use 5 gal plastic buckets filled 1/2 with  concrete and bungie strap to each corner of awning when using on a hard surface.....


----------



## allen

We have used 5 gal. buckets filled with water, been at the Great American and American Royal


----------



## richtee

There ya go. I was considering sand... but water's pretty easy! Hmm maybe I could used bourbon... then by the time it's over they's be empty!


----------



## bbq bubba

Oh boy, gonna be a lil chilly tomorrow!

Anybody need any sauce or rub or rib racks for tomorrow, let me know, free delivery!

I'll also have new hats!!





By imn88fan


----------



## fatback joe

Chit.......if I knew there were hats I would have made the trip up!


Have a good time, guys!


----------



## capt dan

bring me a hat bubba, I am gonna  join the assoc anyways. I need the monster head size!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Good with the other stuff, thanks for the offer. 
I just got off the phone with the lady in charge, her name is  Susan, and there are 10 teams registered right now.She said that was a good number for the space allowed. I'm thinkin, I am infringing on local huck fins  rib cook off!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The spaces are 10x10, cars and trucks get parked  1-2 blocks away, you will be able to unload first.She said the unloaded stuff would be on the sidewalk. The lot location is "cherry "street. What a quinkeydink!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Garnishing is optional and open, just toss em in the  turn -in box if ya want!( Rich!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) Momma say's she aint  makin jello shots for the event,  she is busy lookin for her ice fishing suit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Sposed to be down in the mid to upper  30's in the mornin, gonna be a nice day. I am taking off  today around noonish, we are staying overnight  north of Flushing about 1/2 hr, at some friends, so see you guys in the morning,  since there is only 10 teams, maybe we can get  sites next to each other. 
If I get my spot before you guys, I'll try to get 2 extra sites, one on each side, If you guys beat me there,  do the same ok?

Should be a fun time, and  Rich, There is a scarecrow comp later on in  the day, I can watch your ribs while you go and  get judged! Bubba, you might be able to get in on that action too, I can keep your rib pot simmering for ya!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later! Flushing, here I come!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





man that sounds bad!


----------



## richtee

Heh... Might stand a better chance there than with the ribs   ;{)


----------



## crewdawg52

Be thinkin of ya'll up there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But, gotta be at the aerospace vehicle facility early Sunday (LAS trip 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).   Good luck to all and stay warm!


BTW- doing Dino's Sat at home for my Rib Boil......er........Rib Burn


----------



## bbq bubba

Be thinking of ya bro!

All rib buyers, ribs average 4.4 lbs. Cooked 6 today, came out very nice!

A rack will cost ya $6.25 each, Got 12 left and 5 buyers.

Rich, if you still want 3, not a problem, i'll just cook 2.

Lee isin't on the list.....did you send in your entry?


----------



## white cloud

Hey bubba luey. I am not competeing but just wanted some ribs to bring home 2 slabs worth and if ya have enough. a bud across the road asked if he could buy a slab or two


----------



## bbq bubba

Rich ain't been on all day....

Must be freakin out!!


----------



## flyin'illini

Enjoy the day, Bubba.  Be thinking of you all.  Should be nice weather once the chill of the morning is gone.


----------



## crewdawg52

Ya'll take care and have fun now............Ya Hear!


----------



## richtee

Just scrubbing out the boiling pot, Bubba. Wings win 5-3 over the Leaves.  :{)


----------



## teacup13

if i can convince the missus to drive the 3 plus hours i may show up sometime tomorrow (she got the flu yesterday so i am not sure how much whiskey i will have to feed her first..lol)

if i dont show, good luck to all and stay warm


----------



## crewdawg52

Aloha Teacup!  Nice to hear from ya again.  Been awhile!  Hope things going well forya and the mrs gets all betters.

CrewDawg


----------



## curious aardvark

where is this thing happening - I like to look them up on maps:- streets and trips/google earth.


----------



## 1894

This was posted earlier , some driving directions on page 2 as well.


----------



## crewdawg52

Just west of Flint, Michigan.  Flint is approx 55 miles (about 100 km) north of Detroit, MI.


----------

